# Conversor rs-485 rs-232 PC



## Daoíz (Nov 4, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos, os comento brevemente mi pequeño proyecto.

Necesito controlar 13 temperaturas mediante dos modulos comerciales de 8 PID's cada uno, a estos modulos les llega el termopar de cada temperatura y dando una consigna de temperatura me la mantienen, quiero monitorizar en PC esa temperatura para ello la salida de cada modulo es mediante comunicación RS-485 (pone en el manual).

¿Cómo realizo la conexión física al PC? ¿Uso 2 conversores RS-485 a RS-232? Mi PC tiene una PCI de la que salen 8 puertos serie, O lo que debo hacer es unir todos en el bus RS-485 y leerlos todos mediante un conversor como muestro en la figura? Me podiais explicar un poco todo esto?

A parte, quiero realizar una aplicacion en visual basic para monitorizar estas temperaturas, puedo usar los comandos de Rs-232 como el MScomm? Cómo debería programar dicha aplicación?

Muchas gracias a todos, si necesitais algun dato más por favor no dudeis en pedirlos

Un saludo
DAoiz


----------



## THE EYE (Nov 19, 2009)

Lo mejor es que los conectes en serie y transformes una sola señal a 232, como gráficas en tu imagen, luego los controlas por nodo. (del nodo 1 obtendrás las  Temperaturas del 1 al 8 mediante la programación, del Nodo 2 los Voltajes)

en la programación no te puedo ayudar, ya que yo lo hice mediante Control Logix, pero debe existir la aplicación visual para los com


----------



## rcg (Dic 4, 2009)

los PID que te entregan???  donde estarán ubicados??? a que distancia estará cada sensor de temperatura????
ya que hablas de rs-485 a rs-232 eso supone que es para cubrir una distancia considerable.
con VB y el Mscomm no ahí drama en ayudar en tus dudas.



Salu2
RCG


----------



## Daoíz (Dic 5, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos, el problema ya está solucionado! El PID solo tiene salida rs-485, no es para cubrir grandes distancias, es la única salida que tiene.

He solucionado todo comprando una DLL donde tiene creado todos los objetos y propiedades y su programación es muy simple, no tenia tiempo de emepzar desde 0.

Un saludo y muchas gracias. Si quereis información de esto no dudeis en preguntar


----------



## princesamurdoc (Mar 17, 2014)

hola , necesito que me ayudes, necesito bajar varias señales de un puerto rs485 y visualizar estas señales en un pc, tu dices que compraste un dll como es esto???

espero me puedas ayudar, gracias


----------



## Daoíz (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola,

Lo más sencillo es que compres algo de esto

http://dx.com/es/p/rs232-to-rs485-i...gclid=CN-gw_yBmr0CFZDKtAodBDcAKQ#.UycngKh5OLw

Es un conversor que cuesta menos de 10 euros y luego lo puedes leer con el puerto serie normal, incluso con usb

Espero que te sirva


----------

